# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Wagner, simbas Deems Taylor

## SERAFIM DILO

Mbante dhuntine qe  te flitej per te. Ishte nje  i shkurter me trup me te vogel sesa mesatarja,ngjante si i semure,me koke te madhe ne krahasim me trupin.I kishte nervat e prishura ;te vishte nje robé qe nuk ishte me e bute se mendafshi ishte per te nje torture. Mania e tij e madheshtise e bente nje moster te mendjemadhesis. Qe i bindur qe ishte nje nga dramaturget me te medhenj ne bote,nje nga  mendimtaret me te medhenj dhe nje nga kompozitoret me te medhenj ; Shekspiri,Betoveni e Platoni te permbledhur ne te njejtin person. Ishte nje nga folesit me lodhés qe mund te ken egzistuar. Nje mbremje me te ishte nje mbremje e kaluar duke degjuar nje monolog.Nganjeher ishte dhe brilant;shum here pa mase i merzitshem. Argumenti i diskutimit ishte gjithmone ai ;vetem vetvetja.
Kishte manin qe vetem te kishte te drejte. Nje minimum ceni te mosqenit dakort nga ana e dikujt,mbi nje pike te parendesishme,provokonte nje fjalim qe zgjaste me ore te tera,ne te cilen duhet te demostronte qe ishte gjithmone ne te drejte,gjithmone e ne te gjitha menyrat dhe me nje lodhshmeri te tille qe kush e degjonte hutohej o mbetej i shurdher,perfundonte qe i jepte te drejte vetem nga dashuria per paqe.
Kishte teorite e tija per çdo argument duke filluar nga Toka,vegjetarismi,dramen,politiken,muziken. Per te treguar teorite e tija jo vetem qe shkrunte qindra letra e libra por dhe i publikonte-ne pergjithesi me shpenzimet e te tjereve-por kishte dhe zakon qe ti lexonte me ze te larte per ore e ore te tera miqve dhe te aferve.
Shkruante vepra.Ftonte-o me mire i urdheronte- ne shtepine e tije nje tufe miqsh per t'iu lexuar me ze te larte.Jo per kritiken.Per duartrokitjet. Ekzekutonte ne piano si kompozitor,ne menyren me te keqe qe nekuptohet. Dilte me piano perpara turmes se te ftuarve,ku midis tyre ishin pianistet me te medhenj te epokes,e luante ne piano vetem,per ore te tera...  muziken e tije. Kishte nje ze kompozitori. Ftonte ne shtepi kengetaret e famshem per ti kenduar atyre operat e tije,duke interpretuar te gjitha pjeset.
Kishte nje ekuliliber psiqik te nje femije gjashtevjeçar. Kur ishte ne dite te keqe,çmendej duke perplasur kembet,ose binte ne nje trishtim vetvrases dhe shpegonte me ze te vrare per qellimin e tije qe te shkonte ne Orient si monak budist.Dhjete minuta me mbrapa kur diçka e sodisfaksonte shkonte e kercente ne kopesht,ose vihej ne pozicion me koken poshte dhe kembet e shtrira lart. Ishte i zoti ti dhimbte deri thelle ne shpirt ngordhja e nje qenushi dhe te ishte aq i pameshirshem shum her me teper sesa nje imperator romak.

Mungonte ne gjithçka ne sensin e pergjegjesis. Nuk e mendonte kurre qe kishte detyrim ekonomik per te mbajtur vetveten.Ishte i bindur qe bota e kishte detyrim ta mbante ate. Mori leke borxh nga te gjithe,shok,miq,gra,te panjohur. Shkruante letra qe ti terhiqte vemendjen sepse i jepte personit privilegjin qe ai ta mbante duke kontribuar,ofendohej per vdekje se dhenesi nuk i pranonte kete nder qe i bente. Dhe nuk egziston asnje rast qe ai te kthente parane,vetem kur dhenesi kishte titull ligjor per ta kerkuar.
Cfaredo lloj shume te kishte ne dore e prishte si nje marazha indian. Ideja e thjeshte e perfitimit te nje vepre te tije e bente te hapte llogari mbi llogari qe kishte nje vlere me teper se te dhjetfishuar qe do fitonte nga te drejtat si autor e te kesaj vepre. Edhe se nuk kishte para te paguante qirane,vishte gjithe muret e shtepise me mendafsh dhe tavanin e studios. Asnje nuk ka per ta ditur kurre- ai sigurisht duhet ta dinte- sa ishte shifra e pergjithshme e borxheve te tije.
Ne fushat e tjera ishte po ashtu i pafytyre. Ne jeten e tije ka pasur nje radhe te papercaktuar femrash. Gruaja e pare kaloi 20 vjet duke i falur tradhetit. Gruan e dyte ishte e martuar me mikun e tije me te ngushte te cilit ja mori. Por edhe kur i kerkonte te linte burrin o mikun e tije me te cilin ishte martuar nga krahu tjeter i shkruante nje mikut te tije ti gjinte ndonje grua te pasur- çfardolloj gruaje te pasur-do ta martonte vetem per interes.

Lidhja e tije me miqte varej gjithmone se sa sherbenin ata ne interes te tije. Po te mungonin-edhe vetem per nje ftese darke-i abandononte.Ne fund i mbeti vetem nje mik,i njohur ne pleqeri. Kishte zotesin te bente armiq. Nje personazh i nje opere te tije ishte karikatura e nje prej kritikeve muzikor me prestigjoz te kohes. Por nuk u kenaq me kaq qe e kishte tallur,e ftoi ne shtepi dhe i lexoi me ze te larte te gjithe operen,ne prezenc te te gjithe te tjereve.

Ky moster ishte Rikard Vagner. Te gjitha keto qe thashe per te jane te dokumentuara ;mundet ti gjeni neper gazeta neper raportet e policise o edhe ne deshnitaret nga ata qe e njihnin,ne letekembimet e tija. Por gjeja me kurioze e ketyre dokumentimeve te verteta eshte se nuk kane aspak,as si minimum rendesi. Ky njeri i shkurter,i semure,antipatik e afashinant pati gjithmone te drejte. Ishte nje nga dramaturget me te medhenj te botes;nje mendimtar i madh;njeri nga te mbrekullueshmit gjeni muzikal qe kane egzistuar. Bota e kishte si detyrim ta mirmbante. ...

Duke i degjuar muziken,ju nuk do ta falni per ate qe mund te ket qene . Nuk mund te flitet per falje. Flitet,te rime urte perpara mbrekullise te atij te shkretit tru e te shkretit trup qe jane djegur ne ate torture demoniake te energjise krijuese qe egzistonte ne te,qe luftonte me thonj e dhembe per ta nxjerre....Nuk ka asgje per tu habitur se nuk pati kohe te ishte dhe njeri.

----------

